# OG CUSTOMER APPRECIATION MONTH



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

we will beat or match any ones prices on layitlow.com on wire wheels that are new, please check out www.ogrimsdirect.com

if our site doesnt beat it, then pm me with info.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)




----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Jan 22 2009, 03:45 AM~12779877
> *we will beat or match any ones prices on layitlow.com on wire wheels that are new, please check out www.ogrimsdirect.com
> 
> if our site doesnt beat it, then pm me with info.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cecilia (Aug 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Jan 23 2009, 04:54 PM~12795757
> *yes it realy depends on the weather i have peeps in Arizona with wheels that are 5 years old with no issue.
> *


Do you have 13x7 orange/white spokes? and if you do...can you send me a link :biggrin:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cecilia_@Jan 29 2009, 09:20 AM~12848179
> *Do you have 13x7 orange/white spokes? and if you do...can you send me a link  :biggrin:
> *



ill try to get you a pictures of a sample wheel


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

Just put my order in today for a set of 3 bar k.os with some red eagle chips!!!!cant wait to getem!!


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

sUP O.G. PM ME A "LAYITLOW" PRICE SHIPPED FOR ALL CHROME 13X7 REVERSE WITH HEX DOME TO 33830, FL... tHANKS


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

price on some shipped to 93905
13x7 rev 
gold hub/hex KO/nipples
brandy wine spokes


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY1117_@Jan 30 2009, 10:24 PM~12863980
> *Just put my order in today for a set of 3 bar k.os with some red eagle chips!!!!cant wait to getem!!
> *


well i got my 3 bars on wed and they are sweeet, i was worried about how the quality was gonna be but its great,nice chips too!!!A+ sellers in my book!!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY1117_@Feb 9 2009, 07:46 AM~12949538
> *well i got my 3 bars on wed and they are sweeet, i was worried about how the quality was gonna be but its great,nice chips too!!!A+ sellers in my book!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY1117_@Feb 9 2009, 08:46 AM~12949538
> *well i got my 3 bars on wed and they are sweeet, i was worried about how the quality was gonna be but its great,nice chips too!!!A+ sellers in my book!!
> *


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Are the prices current on the knock offs? I want to send a order in for some gold 2 bar zenith style. Let me know, and I'll place the order today Thanks


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Feb 10 2009, 12:40 PM~12963440
> *Are the prices current on the knock offs?  I want to send a order in for some gold 2 bar zenith style.  Let me know, and I'll place the order today  Thanks
> *


if you are asking if the price is what is stated on the website yes it is.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

www.ogrimsdirect.com 20% off coupon code for L.I.L members just type LAYITLOW in the white box on the left when checking out or you can give us a call and let us know you are from Layitlow 562-926-4444 Mon-Fri 9-5 oh yes it only works on 13" reverse all chrome must buy a set


----------



## ss62vert (Jun 17, 2002)

I need 2 13x7's and 2 13x7's standards... can I still get the 20% off???


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Aug 28 2009, 07:50 AM~14908218
> *I need 2 13x7's and 2 13x7's standards... can I still get the 20% off???
> *


Pm Sent


----------



## matttatts (Sep 16, 2008)

im looking for some adaptors and hex bolt knock offs with a wrench shipped to s0e1a0 canada. quote plz.

the car is a 70 caddi


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by matttatts_@Aug 28 2009, 09:05 AM~14908990
> *im looking for some adaptors and hex bolt knock offs with a wrench shipped to s0e1a0 canada. quote plz.
> 
> the car is a 70 caddi
> *


Pm sent!


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

I NEED 1 15X7 WITH 5.5 ADAPTER NOW KNOCK OFFS NEEDED


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dysfunctional73_@Aug 28 2009, 03:00 PM~14913418
> *I NEED 1 15X7 WITH 5.5 ADAPTER NOW KNOCK OFFS NEEDED
> *


zip code please


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

John is a cool Cat!!! Always treated me well!


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Aug 28 2009, 06:25 PM~14913733
> *John is a cool Cat!!! Always treated me well!
> *


damn there was a time that YOU bought chinas? :0


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Aug 28 2009, 06:29 PM~14914420
> *damn there was a time that YOU bought chinas? :0
> *


LOL that was a good one!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Aug 28 2009, 03:25 PM~14913733
> *John is a cool Cat!!! Always treated me well!
> *


Thanks for the nice comment Purple Haze! :wave:


----------



## bjcarranco (Nov 4, 2008)

how much for a set of 13x7 all chrome 2 bar k/o, gold nips & hub shipped to 95833?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bjcarranco_@Aug 29 2009, 10:16 PM~14924364
> *how much for a set of 13x7 all chrome 2 bar k/o, gold nips & hub shipped to 95833?
> *


with the LAYITLOW Coupon code it will be 377.52 shipped!  
www.OGrimsDirect.com


----------



## nlsuelo13 (Mar 28, 2008)

hey can i get a price for 1 100 spoke chrome 13x7 just the rim shipped to 66062?



and all 4 rims with knock-off and tool??? NO ADAPTERS to 66062?

thanks man


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nlsuelo13_@Aug 30 2009, 08:44 AM~14926019
> *hey can i get a price for 1 100 spoke chrome 13x7 just the rim shipped to 66062?
> and all 4 rims with knock-off and tool??? NO ADAPTERS to 66062?
> 
> ...


PM SENT!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

Take advantage of our 20% coupon code for LAYITLOW MEMBERS when buying a set of 13x7 Reverse wire wheels complete with knock off and adaptors at WWW.OGRIMSDIRECT.COM
dont no how long the code will last.

Just type in LAYITLOW <--------- in the white box on your left! 

here is also a link of a video i did a few months back on how to order
Injoy! its a bit long and outdated but it still works the same way!


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Aug 28 2009, 04:25 PM~14913733
> *John is a cool Cat!!! Always treated me well!
> *


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks for all the PM's :thumbsup:


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)




----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)




----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Lookin Good


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

Damn those purple 13's look sick!!


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Sep 1 2009, 02:52 PM~14949887
> *Damn those purple 13's look sick!!
> *


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Sep 1 2009, 01:31 PM~14949678
> *Lookin Good
> *



Thank you.  we try our best.


----------



## TCaddy (Sep 8, 2008)

Right on glad to see you guys back up here again.. 
I got a aset of 14x7 chrmelip diamond cut gold spokes and 14x7s 
Great heels for a great price.. They both still look new a well as the gold.

Wondering if you got some rootbeer brown spokes/nips gold hub/lip...?
To Calgary.

Thanks


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TCaddy_@Sep 1 2009, 10:30 PM~14956109
> *Right on glad to see you guys back up here again..
> I got a aset of 14x7 chrmelip diamond cut gold spokes and 14x7s
> Great heels for a great price.. They both still look new a well as the gold.
> ...


we can make them let me know.
Thanks for your nice feedback homie


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

I just want to thank all LIL members that have placed there orders with us! THANK YOU we do Appreciate it.


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

sO THE "LAYITLOW" COUPON FOR 20% DONT WORK NOMORE..?


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

The coupon works only if you purchase 4 pieces of 13 " wire wheels




> _Originally posted by My98Lincoln_@Sep 2 2009, 05:31 PM~14963077
> *sO THE "LAYITLOW" COUPON FOR 20% DONT WORK NOMORE..?
> *


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGWIREWHEELS_@Sep 2 2009, 08:36 PM~14963677
> *The coupon works only if you purchase 4 pieces of 13 " wire wheels
> *


kOO THANKS, GOOD TO KNOW...


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

if you give me this price on 14's ill buy a set


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TCaddy_@Sep 1 2009, 11:30 PM~14956109
> *Right on glad to see you guys back up here again..
> I got a aset of 14x7 chrmelip diamond cut gold spokes and 14x7s
> Great heels for a great price.. They both still look new a well as the gold.
> ...


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by beemc_@Sep 3 2009, 05:04 AM~14967731
> *if you give me this price on 14's ill buy a set
> *


pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by My98Lincoln_@Sep 2 2009, 06:09 PM~14964056
> *kOO THANKS, GOOD TO KNOW...
> *


Any Time!


----------



## TCaddy (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Sep 2 2009, 11:03 AM~14959364
> *we can make them let me know.
> Thanks for your nice feedback homie
> *


hey thanks for the sweeet rims.
Ima be calling and ordering a few sets for the club riders..
Ill holla next weeek..
Thanks
DLR.


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

thanks and good deal


----------



## BOYLE HEIGHTS (Sep 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGWIREWHEELS_@Sep 3 2009, 12:33 PM~14969913
> *
> *


need a price on 1 14x7 R


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Sep 1 2009, 03:35 PM~14949039
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what is the color code/name on these two reds? I'm looking to get a new set in the spring with all red centers but I can't decide on which shade yet


----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

how long is the coupon going to be available thanks


----------



## cutlass-supreme (Aug 15, 2009)

how much for full set of chrome spokes, shipped to winnipeg, tat would mount up to a 96 cadillac eldorado, i need everything to mount them, how much would it all be shipped to winnipeg thx


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LENETOWNTX_@Sep 4 2009, 05:47 PM~14984584
> *thanks and good deal
> *


Thank you for checking us out! and injoy the labor day weekend


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutlass-supreme_@Sep 5 2009, 04:17 PM~14991040
> *how much for full set of chrome spokes, shipped to winnipeg, tat would mount up to a 96 cadillac eldorado, i need everything to mount them, how much would it all be shipped to winnipeg thx
> *



pm sent


----------



## 84regal (Jul 8, 2008)

how much for 5 all chrome with black spokes with 4 adapters n 5 2 bar zenith style knock-offs


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I thought someone said OG wires is not selling rims anymore?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 7 2009, 04:05 PM~15006622
> *I thought someone said OG wires is not selling rims anymore?
> *



That some one is wrong.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84regal_@Sep 6 2009, 03:47 PM~14997804
> *how much for 5 all chrome with black spokes with 4 adapters n 5 2 bar zenith style knock-offs
> *



White size are did you need?


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

Candy red.




> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Sep 5 2009, 01:25 AM~14987213
> *what is the color code/name on these two reds? I'm looking to get a new set in the spring with all red centers but I can't decide on which shade yet
> *


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

HOW MUCH FOR A SET OF GOLD RECESS TWO WING SHIPPED TO 87104


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

HEY CAN YOU PM A PRICE ON A 14X7 NO ASSESORIES SHIPPED TO 33527 AND ON A SET OF 13X7 WITH BLACK WIRES TO THE SAME ZIP


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Sep 8 2009, 01:44 PM~15016697
> *HOW MUCH FOR A SET OF GOLD RECESS TWO WING SHIPPED TO 87104
> *



pm sent


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

thats what i'm talkin about now thats a deal..all these other fools on here tryin to sell shit for 450 just the rims when i can get 13's all day in sacramento ca for 310 out the door with tires with fat whites which cost more...i wish i had the name of the shop where i got mine i'd tell u so u could match price..all i know it was some hindus lol


----------



## bjcarranco (Nov 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by capone530_@Sep 9 2009, 11:21 PM~15035348
> *thats what i'm talkin about now thats a deal..all these other fools on here tryin to sell shit for 450 just the rims when i can get 13's all day in sacramento ca for 310 out the door with tires with fat whites which cost more...i wish i had the name of the shop where i got mine i'd tell u so u could match price..all i know it was some hindus lol
> *


the hindus in del paso? haji?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bjcarranco_@Sep 9 2009, 10:49 PM~15035526
> *the hindus in del paso? haji?
> *


haji what????? haji whoo???? :roflmao:


----------



## 84regal (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Sep 8 2009, 10:47 AM~15013596
> *White size are did you need?
> *


o sorry bout that 13x7


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

pm sent



> _Originally posted by 84regal_@Sep 11 2009, 01:34 PM~15052540
> *o sorry bout that  13x7
> *


----------



## doggy (Jul 29, 2005)

how much for one 100 spoke 13x7 for a 6 lug to zip code 60073


----------



## Az Lowrider (Mar 19, 2007)

what the price for a set of 13x7's with all acc and 1'' inch wide white wall?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by doggy_@Sep 12 2009, 06:16 PM~15062674
> *how much for one 100 spoke 13x7 for a 6 lug to zip code 60073
> *


$389.80 shipped!


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

$288 . sorry we don't sell tires.




> _Originally posted by Az Lowrider_@Sep 13 2009, 12:57 PM~15067201
> *what the price for a set of 13x7's with all acc and 1'' inch wide white wall?
> *


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks all for the Great PM's! we try our best to give out the lowest prices!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks all for the Great PM's! we try our best to give out the lowest prices!


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

Give us a call. thanks



> _Originally posted by jlopezdover_@Sep 8 2009, 07:03 PM~15019570
> *HEY CAN YOU PM A PRICE ON A 14X7 NO ASSESORIES SHIPPED TO 33527 AND ON A SET OF 13X7 WITH BLACK WIRES TO THE SAME ZIP
> *


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

Stainless Steel spokes and nipples 13x7 rev 550 + shipping


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

coupon code LAYITLOW to get 20% off!!


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

how much for right zeneth style chrome 2bar shipped to 47201


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

TTT


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

thanks for looking!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

ttt


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

i need some rims almost this color..i need the rim and hub painted the same with gold spokes and lip and chrome nips..13's. whats the price tag?

i dont need kos or adapters










please let me know asap.


----------



## nlsuelo13 (Mar 28, 2008)

sweet :biggrin: just put in a order yesturday :biggrin:


----------



## caddyrider (May 9, 2009)

i need a set of 13's gold hub and nips, candy red spokes and outter lip.shipped to 98311 how much?????thanks


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caddyrider_@Sep 20 2009, 03:11 PM~15134369
> *i need a set of 13's gold hub and nips, candy red spokes and outter lip.shipped to 98311 how much?????thanks
> *



pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Sep 20 2009, 08:44 AM~15132426
> *i need some rims almost this color..i need the rim and hub painted the same with gold spokes and lip and chrome nips..13's. whats the price tag?
> 
> i dont need kos or adapters
> ...


you called us right? let me know if you still need prices.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Sep 22 2009, 02:21 PM~15153338
> *you called us right? let me know if you still need prices.
> *


yes i did. im using you for sure. just gotta get this color swatch to you. thank you.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Sep 22 2009, 11:47 AM~15153577
> *yes i did. im using you for sure. just gotta get this color swatch to you. thank you.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

*We Manufacture custom wheels in house too! 
dont forget to use " LAYITLOW " Coupon code for ALL CRHOME WHEELS! to get 20% off at www.ogrimsdirect.com :thumbsup:*


----------



## tatersalad (Jul 29, 2008)

lookin for a set of 13s with gold nipple and two bar stait ko shipped to 32824


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tatersalad_@Sep 26 2009, 07:22 PM~15195640
> *lookin for a set of 13s with gold nipple and two bar stait ko shipped to 32824
> *



PM SENT!


----------



## drew-barry-86 (Mar 28, 2007)

Looking for a set of 13's with white spokes (REV) with the straight bar shipped to 79331


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by drew-barry-86_@Sep 28 2009, 11:50 AM~15208553
> *Looking for a set of 13's with white spokes (REV) with the straight bar shipped to 79331
> *



pm SENT!


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

We Manufacture custom wheels in house too! 
dont forget to use " LAYITLOW " Coupon code for ALL CRHOME WHEELS! to get 20% off at www.ogrimsdirect.com


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

OG CUSTOMER APPRECIATION MONTH, 13" WHEELS WITH ALL ACC'S Only $288.00 :0  


THATS A GOOD PRICE :biggrin:


----------



## Riding.Real.Low (Oct 1, 2009)

i need some adapters, knock offs for some 20" to 85706


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Riding.Real.Low_@Oct 1 2009, 01:25 AM~15237063
> *i need some adapters, knock offs for some 20" to 85706
> *


pm SENT!


----------



## el_mazatleco (Mar 7, 2008)

looking for a set of 13 pink rear spokes and gold front spokes nipples gold & pink zineth knock off to 85353 thx


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LA-RIDER-79_@Oct 1 2009, 11:10 AM~15240214
> *looking for a set of 13 pink rear spokes and gold front spokes nipples gold & pink zineth knock off to 85353 thx
> *



PM SENT!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

dont forget our " LAYITLOW " coupon code! 20% off
just type in www.ogrimsdirect.com</a> 
remember it only works on 13x7 Reverse ALL CHROME! has to be a SET 4 PCS.


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGWIREWHEELS_@Sep 30 2009, 05:05 PM~15232215
> *We Manufacture custom wheels in house too!
> dont forget to use " LAYITLOW " Coupon code for ALL CRHOME WHEELS! to get 20% off at www.ogrimsdirect.com
> *


I guess you mean 13s only by that?


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Sep 25 2009, 03:16 PM~15186148
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH ARE THESE?


----------



## 84REGAL87 (Apr 13, 2005)

*YOU EVER SEE THESE WHITE/GOLD CHIPS, LET ME KNOW.*


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84REGAL87_@Oct 4 2009, 04:29 PM~15266017
> *YOU EVER SEE THESE WHITE/GOLD CHIPS, LET ME KNOW.
> 
> 
> ...



we are out of stock on them but we do have have them in black, if you need them in white we have them in white but in OG.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Oct 4 2009, 02:42 AM~15262439
> *HOW MUCH ARE THESE?
> *



what size you need?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Oct 4 2009, 02:39 AM~15262435
> *I guess you mean 13s only by that?
> *


yes for now but we are working on it. :yes: you still looking for the 14"?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Oct 3 2009, 07:18 PM~15260404
> *dont forget our " LAYITLOW " coupon code! 20% off
> just type in www.ogrimsdirect.com</a>
> remember it only works on 13x7 Reverse ALL CHROME! has to be a SET 4 PCS.
> *


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Oct 6 2009, 03:45 AM~15280015
> *yes for now but we are working on it. :yes: you still looking for the 14"?
> *


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

*TTT WITH OG*


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

HEY BRO ARE ALL CRHOME 13 STILL GOING FOR 228 I REALLY WANT 2 GET ME A SET IM FORM TX BUT IM STAYIN IN COLORADO HOW MUCH FOR THEM 2 BE SHIPPED 2 ZIP 80012


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Oct 8 2009, 03:56 PM~15305732
> *HEY BRO ARE ALL CRHOME 13 STILL GOING FOR 228 I REALLY WANT 2 GET ME A SET IM FORM TX BUT IM STAYIN IN COLORADO HOW MUCH FOR THEM 2 BE SHIPPED 2 ZIP 80012
> *


if you are talking about the 20% off coupon code [ LAYITLOW ] on 13x7 reverse all chrome 4 pcs comes with knock off and adaptor of your choice for forYES</span> they are still active!


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

do yall happem 2 have a smooth bullet knock off


----------



## PAT-RICK (Aug 28, 2006)

your pm box is full


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PAT-RICK_@Oct 10 2009, 02:20 PM~15320541
> *your pm box is full
> *



its cleared! :thumbsup:


----------



## prewar_gm_access (Dec 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Oct 8 2009, 07:17 PM~15307059
> *if you are talking about the 20% off coupon code [ LAYITLOW ] on 13x7 reverse all chrome 4 pcs comes with knock off and adaptor of your choice for forYES</span> they are still active!
> *


How much for the special shipped to 95215


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Oct 12 2009, 02:31 PM~15334111
> *How much for the special shipped to 95215
> *


PM SENT!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

$288 </span> dont no how long it will last.


----------



## PiMp0r (Jun 24, 2008)

exactly these rims in 13 X 7 and 14 X 7 
shipped to quebec canada h4c1p9
thx


----------



## hoodcamino (Jan 27, 2009)

how much for 13 X7 anodized wheel , chrome nipples, anodized spokes , chrome hub and chrome knock off in magenta color anodized.


----------



## hoodcamino (Jan 27, 2009)

how much for 13x7 chrome dish chrome nipples anodized spokes chrome hub and chrome knock off. color magenta spokes


----------



## LOWLAC91 (Oct 19, 2002)

how much for a set of 13x7 shipped to 32839


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOWLAC91_@Oct 19 2009, 09:25 AM~15400907
> *how much for a set of 13x7 shipped to 32839
> *



pm sent!


----------



## el_mazatleco (Mar 7, 2008)

all chrome 13 and im in norwalk ca can i pick up from you guys on a sat


----------



## el_mazatleco (Mar 7, 2008)

i see your web site is not woking


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LA-RIDER-79_@Oct 20 2009, 10:43 AM~15413101
> *i see your web site is not woking
> *



yes our website is down at the time, we are working on this and should be up later today.


----------



## el_mazatleco (Mar 7, 2008)

so can i pick up from you on sat 13x7 all chrome zinith style knock off and my total


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LA-RIDER-79_@Oct 20 2009, 11:40 AM~15413561
> *so can i pick up from you on sat 13x7 all chrome  zinith style knock off and my total
> *


PM sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Oct 20 2009, 11:31 AM~15413483
> *yes our website is down at the time, we are working on this and should be up later today.
> *


our website is backup sorry for any inconvenience

WE NOW HAVE 13x7 rev & 14x7 REV ALL CHROME with the 20% discount code. just type in LAYITLOW when checking out. it has to be one set. yes it will be $288 dont no how long it will last.


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

how much 14x7 with adapters , acc shipped to 30122


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Oct 20 2009, 07:08 PM~15417733
> *how much 14x7 with adapters , acc shipped to 30122
> *


PM SENT!


----------



## EIGHT TRACC (Oct 18, 2006)

how much for 14x7 gold spokes and nipples shipped to 95118


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EIGHT TRACC_@Oct 20 2009, 09:14 PM~15419066
> *how much for 14x7  gold spokes and nipples shipped to 95118
> *



pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks every one for all the support!


----------



## Dominique A.K.A. BIG BOY (Dec 11, 2002)

I need 2 14x7 and 2 14x6...what do u have avalible


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

yes I do. Give us a call


----------



## chicodelongest (Apr 1, 2006)

OG thanks for my wheels they came today beautiful and super fast shipping. oh yeah thanks for the 20% off. I will be doing business with you again.


----------



## 863cutty (Oct 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Oct 22 2009, 05:12 AM~15434018
> *Thanks every one for all the support!
> *


ay how much 4 sum 13x7 teal colored spokes includin shippn 2 33810,,send me a message 2 [email protected] wen u kan


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chicodelongest_@Oct 23 2009, 07:04 PM~15450434
> *OG thanks for my wheels they came today beautiful and super fast shipping. oh yeah thanks for the 20% off. I will be doing business with you again.
> *



Thanks for the Great Feedback, and glad to see you have taken advantage of the LAYITLOW Coupon code for our 13" and 14" All Chrome Wheels. :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicodelongest_@Oct 23 2009, 08:04 PM~15450434
> *OG thanks for my wheels they came today beautiful and super fast shipping. oh yeah thanks for the 20% off. I will be doing business with you again.
> *


No problem.


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 863cutty_@Oct 23 2009, 11:33 PM~15452110
> *ay how much 4 sum 13x7 teal colored spokes includin shippn 2 33810,,send me a message 2 [email protected] wen u kan
> *



Did you get my e-mail.


----------



## shawnlowlow432 (Aug 31, 2007)

i need to see about some 13 rim shiped to 79761 odessa tx man thanks


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

i jus want 2 say thanks my rims got here today and there hella clean they got here quick 2 cant wait 2 put them on my ride thanks for the layitlow hook up 20% off is REAL TALK !


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Oct 30 2009, 06:53 PM~15518398
> *i jus want 2 say thanks my rims got here today and there hella clean they got here quick 2 cant wait 2 put them on my ride thanks for the layitlow hook up 20% off is REAL TALK !
> *



Glad to see you taking advantage of our LAYITLOW Coupon code discount!


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

looking for price on 2 13x7 candy purple spokes with no hardware


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shawnlowlow432_@Oct 30 2009, 12:36 PM~15515700
> *i need to see about some 13 rim shiped to 79761 odessa tx man thanks
> *



Pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shawnlowlow432_@Oct 30 2009, 12:36 PM~15515700
> *i need to see about some 13 rim shiped to 79761 odessa tx man thanks
> *



PM SENT!


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

pm sent


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by beemc_@Nov 3 2009, 04:45 AM~15546665
> *pm sent
> *


PM Sent :thumbsup:


----------



## YUHATE4 (May 20, 2009)

How much for a set of 4 13x7 reversed gold nipples and only gold front spokes shipped to 95123.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by YUHATE4_@Nov 3 2009, 05:44 PM~15553252
> *How much for a set of 4 13x7 reversed gold nipples and only gold front spokes shipped to 95123.
> *



pm sent!


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Oct 30 2009, 07:53 PM~15518398
> *i jus want 2 say thanks my rims got here today and there hella clean they got here quick 2 cant wait 2 put them on my ride thanks for the layitlow hook up 20% off is REAL TALK !
> *


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGWIREWHEELS_@Nov 5 2009, 02:57 PM~15572580
> *
> *


its coo thanks foreal i might be getting another set future costumer


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

When's their gonna be a layitlow sale on some 13x7 gold backs!?!?!!?!?!?! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## young1baby (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm lookin for a price on a set of 13s for a 90 Lincoln TC, chrome..And a set thats powder coated orange on the spokes


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 5 2009, 02:05 PM~15573345
> *When's their gonna be a layitlow sale on some 13x7 gold backs!?!?!!?!?!?!  :0  :biggrin:
> *


are you talking about 13x7 reverse with gold short spokes?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by young1baby_@Nov 5 2009, 03:38 PM~15574257
> *I'm lookin for a price on a set of 13s for a 90 Lincoln TC, chrome..And a set thats powder coated orange on the spokes
> *



PM SENT

<span style=\'color:green\'>LAYITLOW when checking out in the coupon BOX!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 5 2009, 02:05 PM~15573345
> *When's their gonna be a layitlow sale on some 13x7 gold backs!?!?!!?!?!?!  :0  :biggrin:
> *



we working on that!  pm sent.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Nov 5 2009, 07:34 PM~15574981
> *we working on that!   pm sent.
> *



Gold nipples, spokes, hub! Maybe a chrome knock off.... let me know! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

2-13 x 7 W/Gold Nipples 32246


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Nov 6 2009, 01:39 PM~15584545
> *2-13 x 7  W/Gold Nipples  32246
> *



PM sent!

Just type in LAYITLOW in the coupon code box when checking out thanks for looking!


----------



## kevinking (Nov 16, 2008)

Need pricing on 13x7 chrome, sent 2 WA state, 98902 Thanks Homie


----------



## kevinking (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Nov 3 2009, 04:19 PM~15551816
> *PM Sent :thumbsup:
> *


Need pricing on 13x7 chrome/ with the 20% and shippd 2 WA State 98902 Thanks


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kevinking_@Nov 6 2009, 06:22 PM~15587060
> *Need pricing on 13x7 chrome/ with the 20% and shippd 2 WA State  98902   Thanks
> *


Pm sent!

you can also get prices faster by checking online

please view the video to see how easy it is


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

Yes that is right just type in LAYITLOW when checking out from our website www.ogrimsdirect.com</span>
to get 20% off!!! on 13x7 rev all chrome and 14x7 rev all chrome. 
Remember to change QTY from 1 to <span style=\'color:red\'>4 or it will not work


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

we also have stainless steel nipples and spokes in 13x7 reverse.


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Nov 9 2009, 02:05 AM~15604779
> *we also have stainless steel nipples and spokes in 13x7 reverse.
> 
> 
> ...


how much for a set of these bro i need 2 get on these let me know shiped 2 76131


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Nov 9 2009, 06:23 AM~15605571
> *how much for a set of these bro i need 2 get on these let me know shiped 2 76131
> *


PM sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks for all the calls and great feedback we would never be here with out the support of our customers.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

how much for these Gold Nipples Back Spokes Red Front Gold 13 x7 rev, 2 bar straight knockoff shipped to VA 23086?


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

ima send u all my bois from street life car club ur way they seen the rims u sent me and and found out how fast ur shiping was our way thanks agin will do bizznezz with u agin soon


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Nov 10 2009, 01:54 PM~15623005
> *how much for these Gold Nipples Back Spokes Red Front Gold 13 x7 rev, 2 bar straight knockoff shipped to VA 23086?
> *



PM sent!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Nov 10 2009, 05:30 PM~15623385
> *PM sent!
> *


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Nov 10 2009, 02:10 PM~15623150
> *ima send u all my bois from street life car club ur way they seen the rims u sent me and and found out how fast ur shiping was our way thanks agin will do bizznezz with u agin soon
> *


Thanks for the Great Feedback and we welcome Street Life Car Club! :h5:


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

Need a price on 5 13 X 7 white spoke with gold nipple and hub wheels, no adapters or knockoffs to 79602. Thanks


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84Homies_@Nov 11 2009, 02:32 PM~15635669
> *Need a price on 5 13 X 7 white spoke with gold nipple and hub wheels, no adapters or knockoffs to 79602. Thanks
> *



PM SENT :thumbsup:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

Yes that is right just type in LAYITLOW when checking out from our website www.ogrimsdirect.com</span>
to get 20% off!!! on 13x7 rev all chrome and 14x7 rev all chrome. 
Remember to change QTY from 1 to <span style=\'color:red\'>4 or it will not work


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## micheladas4me (Oct 9, 2009)

How long will the 20% off code be valid until?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by micheladas4me_@Nov 15 2009, 10:47 AM~15670982
> *How long will the 20% off code be valid until?
> *


its unitill this year but we are pushing this for long as we can :thumbsup:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Nov 15 2009, 10:51 PM~15676661
> *its unitill this year but we are pushing this for long as we can  :thumbsup:
> *



TTT


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Nov 9 2009, 01:05 AM~15604779
> *we also have stainless steel nipples and spokes in 13x7 reverse.
> 
> 
> ...



SAME PRICE :biggrin:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Nov 19 2009, 08:15 PM~15721281
> *SAME PRICE :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :buttkick:

But i can get you all chrome 13x7 rev and 14x7 rev for 288 
with the layitlow coupon code!


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

looking for two 13x7 wheels, this color spokes


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Nov 20 2009, 02:43 PM~15728938
> *:roflmao:  :buttkick:
> 
> But i can get you all chrome 13x7 rev and 14x7 rev for 288
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

14x7 to 33139


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Nov 20 2009, 03:54 PM~15730124
> *looking for two 13x7 wheels, this color spokes
> 
> 
> ...


pm sent


----------



## cpagan (Nov 10, 2009)

I have a 94 cadi fleetwood and looking to get some wheels. I want to know if i go with 13x7 rev do i have to do 13x5 rev in the rear? Also how much for a set of 13's for that car in black dish and chrome spokes, hubs, and spiners to 33634. Thanks


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cpagan_@Nov 23 2009, 01:28 PM~15756110
> *I have a 94 cadi fleetwood and looking to get some wheels. I want to know if i go with 13x7 rev do i have to do 13x5 rev in the rear? Also how much for a set of 13's for that car in black dish and chrome spokes, hubs, and spiners to 33634. Thanks
> *


pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

Hope you guys all had a wonderfull thanks giveing weekend!


----------



## el_rubee (Feb 6, 2009)

intrested in a set 13x7 all chrome? does the price include shipping...89121!
thanks


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el_rubee_@Dec 1 2009, 08:08 PM~15839731
> *intrested in a set 13x7 all chrome? does the price include shipping...89121!
> thanks
> *


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Dec 5 2009, 05:35 PM~15883089
> *
> *


 uffin:


----------



## prewar_gm_access (Dec 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Nov 9 2009, 01:05 AM~15604779
> *we also have stainless steel nipples and spokes in 13x7 reverse.
> 
> 
> ...


How much for 4 with S/S spokes and nipples? Send me a PM I'm not on this thread all of the time


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Dec 8 2009, 12:37 AM~15909796
> *How much for 4 with S/S spokes and nipples?  Send me a PM I'm not on this thread all of the time
> *



pm sent!

Just type in LAYITLOW in the coupon code box when checking out thanks for looking!


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

I have a 1990 Caddilac 2 door front wheel drive i dont know what size rims i would need because i have skirts in the rear so i was wondering if u could tell me and give me a price


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Dec 10 2009, 09:54 PM~15944524
> *  I have a 1990 Caddilac 2 door front wheel drive i dont know what size rims i would need because i have skirts in the rear so i was wondering if u could tell me and give me a price
> *


PM SENT!


----------



## B.dizzle (Mar 1, 2008)

whats up homie im looking to get some color spokes for my caddy,how much for a set of 13/7's rev.+1 for the 5th shipped?


----------



## cantgetenuf (Apr 12, 2006)

will these 13x7 with 155 80s fit on a 87 rwd fleetwood without rubbing??


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

pm me a price... 

4 - 14x6 reverse
stainless spokes & nipples
light blue dish and hub

also please send me offset for 14x6 reverse


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by B.dizzle_@Dec 12 2009, 09:29 AM~15958615
> *whats up homie im looking to get some color spokes for my caddy,how much for a set of 13/7's rev.+1 for the 5th shipped?
> *


zip code please


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cantgetenuf_@Dec 12 2009, 10:09 AM~15958852
> *will these 13x7 with 155 80s  fit on a 87 rwd fleetwood without rubbing??
> *



you will be ok


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Dec 12 2009, 11:40 AM~15959567
> *pm me a price...
> 
> 4 - 14x6 reverse
> ...



Pm sent!


----------



## hangingloose_4u (May 31, 2005)

*Price for a set 13x7 Rev. black spokes, 2 wing KO, shipped to El Paso Tx. 79936*


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Dec 13 2009, 07:49 PM~15970767
> *Pm sent!
> *


DO YOU GUY MAKE 72 SPOKES


----------



## B.dizzle (Mar 1, 2008)

> zip code please
> [/quoteST.LOUIS MO.63114


----------



## droptop63 (Oct 11, 2009)

HOW MUCH FOR 2 13X7 N 2 13X5.5 WITH ZEANITH STYLE KNOCK OFFS WITH ADAPTERS. AND A PRICE FOR JUST 2 13X 5.5(RIMS ONLY)THANKS


----------



## droptop63 (Oct 11, 2009)

OYEAH SHIPPED TO 79072


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

pm me a price on four 13 by 7 standard offset
all chrome - no adapters or knock offs 
shipped to me in south FL 33063


I just got my new ( right bolt pattern ) adapters and knock offs tonight
only to find that my 13 by 7 reverse wheels just wont fit the rear nicely with out rubbing , and the front will only lay out with the wheels dead fowards. so bumed about it
but hey - gota do something right .....
so standard offset it is then.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hangingloose_4u_@Dec 15 2009, 04:48 AM~15986240
> *Price for a set 13x7 Rev. black spokes, 2 wing KO, shipped to El Paso Tx. 79936
> *



pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by droptop63_@Dec 15 2009, 07:20 PM~15993412
> *OYEAH SHIPPED TO 79072
> *



pm sent


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@Dec 15 2009, 07:23 PM~15993447
> *pm me a price on four 13 by 7 standard offset
> all chrome - no adapters or knock offs
> shipped to me in south FL 33063
> ...



what car is it going on year and model


----------



## cantgetenuf (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hangingloose_4u_@Dec 15 2009, 06:48 AM~15986240
> *Price for a set 13x7 Rev. black spokes, 2 wing KO, shipped to El Paso Tx. 79936
> *



my postal code is 31516


lemme know... im ready to make a move


----------



## cantgetenuf (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Dec 16 2009, 04:17 PM~16000574
> *what car is it going on year and model
> *



1987 rwd fleetwood


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

I tried to PM you back OGRIMSDIRECT.COM but your inbox is full. Let me know when it is cleaned out and i will send the response. Thanks.


----------



## elchapin (Apr 8, 2005)

Need a price of 13x5.5 reverse all chrome ko for 4x100 lug pattern shipped to 60446


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

sorry guys for such a long reply, have been busy trying to get out all the custom order b4 Xmas! pm box cleared.


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Dec 23 2009, 12:20 AM~16065472
> *sorry guys for such a long reply, have been busy trying to get out all the custom order b4 Xmas! pm box cleared.
> *


price on 2 13x5 100 spokes shipped to 66061.....t hx


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

here is your pic of iron man


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@Dec 27 2009, 11:27 PM~16107934
> *price on 2 13x5 100 spokes  shipped to 66061.....t hx
> *



you need standard or reverse? if not give me year and make and model.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

IRON MANs new set of wheels!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

hey og wire i just got my 13 and now my set is complete and the wheel looks clean can't wait to roll this summer  :biggrin:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Colorado Lowrider (Mar 28, 2009)

Some great rims!!! I ordered my candy lime green ones a while back and love em! Great customer service, great quality and a good price. Keep it up guys.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Colorado Lowrider_@Jan 2 2010, 07:48 AM~16160360
> *Some great rims!!! I ordered my candy lime green ones a while back and love em! Great customer service, great quality and a good price. Keep it up guys.
> *


Thanks! Glad to see you like work and service!  

Wish Every one a great 2010!


----------



## 1980lincoln (Oct 21, 2009)

how much for some 13x7 rev all chrome exept the hub and nipples in an off white color shipped to 77520


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Dec 29 2009, 01:05 PM~16122707
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much 4 some just like this


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

can you pm price on two prong ko that will accept a chip for a set 97527


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Jan 3 2010, 10:17 PM~16176297
> *can you pm price on two prong ko that will accept a chip for a set 97527
> *


a set or for 1 pc?


----------



## AM Express (Jan 22, 2008)

13x7 chrome rev to miami beach


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Jan 4 2010, 01:34 AM~16177282
> *a set or for 1 pc?
> *


set of four two prong zenith style thanx


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Colorado Lowrider_@Jan 2 2010, 08:48 AM~16160360
> *Some great rims!!! I ordered my candy lime green ones a while back and love em! Great customer service, great quality and a good price. Keep it up guys.
> *


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AM Express_@Jan 4 2010, 11:52 AM~16179873
> *13x7 chrome rev to miami beach
> *



Pm sent! :thumbsup:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

Robert is this what you are looking for? let me know.


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Jan 7 2010, 03:55 AM~16212134
> *Robert is this what you are looking for? let me know.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

Wheels are send jason!


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Colorado Lowrider_@Jan 2 2010, 08:48 AM~16160360
> *Some great rims!!! I ordered my candy lime green ones a while back and love em! Great customer service, great quality and a good price. Keep it up guys.
> *


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

check your PM Mike


----------



## freshgodinez (Feb 25, 2009)

How much for 1 rim 20x8 center gold?


----------



## JUST US (Dec 24, 2007)

how much 4 a set of 13x7 all chrome w/ lip and hup candy blue and also for an all chrome 13 x7 for a monte carlo?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by freshgodinez_@Jan 14 2010, 06:44 PM~16294162
> *How much for 1 rim 20x8 center gold?
> *


PM sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUST US_@Jan 15 2010, 12:24 AM~16298193
> *how much 4 a set of 13x7 all chrome w/ lip and hup candy blue and also for an all chrome 13 x7 for a monte carlo?
> *


PM sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)




----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

HOW MUCH FOR POWDER COATED SPOKES 13'' GIVE ME A GOOD DEAL~


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ALTERED ONES_@Jan 18 2010, 04:18 PM~16329813
> *HOW MUCH FOR POWDER COATED SPOKES 13'' GIVE ME A GOOD DEAL~
> *



Pm sent! :thumbsup:


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Jan 18 2010, 11:27 AM~16326307
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

Would like to thank all the diehard lowriders out there for the support and PM's

We will continue to support our end customers with Great Prices and Great Service.

look for more great coupon codes in the future! 


Our 20% off coupon code still going strong just type in LAYITLOW when checking out.


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

how much 4 some X-lace 100 spokes


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHROME-N-PAINT_@Jan 21 2010, 03:06 PM~16366614
> *how much 4 some X-lace 100 spokes
> *



Pm Sent


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Jan 22 2010, 12:23 AM~16373335
> *Pm Sent
> *


TTT


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

will you be doing cross laced


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Jan 25 2010, 04:04 PM~16407825
> *will you be doing cross laced
> *



PM Sent


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

how much for some all chrome 14x7 shipped to tx 79762


----------



## droptop63 (Oct 11, 2009)

HOW MUCH FOR 2 14X7 AND 2 14X6 SHIPPED TO 79072.IM READY TO ORDER.HOOK IT UP WIT A LAYITLOW PRICE


----------



## droptop63 (Oct 11, 2009)

HOW MUCH FOR 2 14X7 AND 2 14X6 SHIPPED TO 79072.IM READY TO ORDER.HOOK IT UP WIT A LAYITLOW PRICE

OYEAH WITH ALL ACC.


----------



## BIG-E 859 (Sep 29, 2004)

How bout a quote on all candy red with chrome hub,nips and 2 bar straight recessed spinner to ky 41018


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Jan 25 2010, 04:38 PM~16408276
> *how much for some all chrome 14x7 shipped to tx 79762
> *



Pm Sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by necluv_@Jan 25 2010, 06:39 PM~16409685
> *How bout a quote on all candy red with chrome hub,nips and 2 bar straight recessed spinner to ky 41018
> *



What size are you looking for? and do you know what offset you need?


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)

Do you have / sell cross laced 13" all chrome rims ?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Top_Dog_Calistyle_@Jan 26 2010, 03:36 PM~16419434
> *Do you have / sell cross laced 13" all chrome rims ?
> *



PM SEnt!


----------



## THEE LAST LAUGH (May 20, 2007)




----------



## prguy (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Jan 7 2010, 03:55 AM~16212134
> *Robert is this what you are looking for? let me know.
> 
> 
> ...


How much for 4 of theses 14x7 to 75067?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by prguy_@Jan 26 2010, 05:01 PM~16420519
> *How much for 4 of theses 14x7 to 75067?
> *



Pm Sent!


----------



## BIG-E 859 (Sep 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Jan 26 2010, 04:59 PM~16418467
> *What size are you looking for? and do you know what offset you need?
> *


My bad 13x7 reverse all candy red with chrome nips,hubs,and spinner!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by necluv_@Jan 27 2010, 03:30 PM~16431609
> *My bad 13x7 reverse all candy red with chrome nips,hubs,and spinner!
> *



PM Sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)




----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

Just type in LAYITLOW in the coupon code box when checking out thanks for looking!


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

pm sent


----------



## trunkgotknock (Aug 17, 2007)

prize on 14x6 powder coted light blue or a royal blue  shipped to 54952


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by trunkgotknock_@Jan 31 2010, 10:23 PM~16473563
> *prize on 14x6 powder coted light blue or a royal blue   shipped to 54952
> *



What part of the wheel did you want powder coated?


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

layitlow coupon code still good through February?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Feb 1 2010, 10:16 AM~16477059
> *layitlow coupon code still good through February?
> *



its still going strong!


----------



## h-town (Jan 1, 2008)

Do u do military discount???
If yes, how much would (4) 14x6 be??? 100 Spokes ALL CHROME


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

i need a price on some 14's with gold nipples shipped to 92154?


----------



## latinxs (Jun 15, 2007)

Hey bro I called today and no answer even sent a email to the email provided no answer. I put the code in the cupon area and nothing? Can I get 4 13x5.5 all chrome. for this price? How much shipped to 83687. Iam going to be in Sanfernado area end of march are you close enough to pick some up from there? 

Gracias


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

Sorry man coupon only works on 13x7 REV and 14x7 rev when you buy a set.



> _Originally posted by latinxs_@Feb 1 2010, 08:09 PM~16482237
> *Hey bro I called today and no answer even sent a email to the email provided no answer. I put the code in the cupon area and nothing? Can I get 4 13x5.5 all chrome. for this price? How much shipped to 83687. Iam going to be in Sanfernado area end of march are you close enough to pick some up from there?
> 
> Gracias
> *


----------



## trunkgotknock (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGWIREWHEELS_@Feb 1 2010, 11:08 AM~16477009
> *What part of the wheel did you want powder coated?
> *


the spokes and nipels or maybe just the dish or the hole thing thanks


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

PM SENT




> _Originally posted by trunkgotknock_@Feb 1 2010, 09:18 PM~16483324
> *the spokes and nipels or maybe just the dish or the hole thing  thanks
> *


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

PM SENT




> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Feb 1 2010, 05:44 PM~16480421
> *i need a price on some 14's with gold nipples shipped to 92154?
> *


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

Yes we do offer military discount. PM sent with price.




> _Originally posted by h-town_@Feb 1 2010, 04:58 PM~16479905
> *Do u do military discount???
> If yes, how much would (4) 14x6 be??? 100 Spokes ALL CHROME
> *


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Jan 29 2010, 08:45 PM~16456537
> *Just type in LAYITLOW in the coupon code box when checking out thanks for looking!
> *


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)




----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

How Much for 13x7" all chrome but with the front long spokes brown, Just the wheels?


----------



## h-town (Jan 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGWIREWHEELS_@Feb 2 2010, 01:26 AM~16485270
> *Yes we do offer military discount. PM sent with price.
> *



You know What, just give me the full price!!!!
Im just someone in the army tryin to make a lowrider!!!
I apoligize, for not making alot of money,
Thats why I was asking for a discount!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Feb 2 2010, 01:37 PM~16490252
> *How Much for 13x7" all chrome but with the front long spokes brown, Just the wheels?
> *



Pm Sent!


----------



## dken (Nov 11, 2005)

when do we get a deal for 14x6s????


----------



## kandypaint (Jan 19, 2006)

2- 100 spoke all chrome 13x7 rev shipped 2 31907


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kandypaint_@Feb 3 2010, 03:34 AM~16497332
> *2- 100 spoke all chrome 13x7 rev shipped 2 31907
> *



Pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kandypaint_@Feb 3 2010, 03:34 AM~16497332
> *2- 100 spoke all chrome 13x7 rev shipped 2 31907
> *


u got another PM


----------



## Jesus' Son (May 12, 2009)

any 15" fwd?


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

# Coupon code "LAYITLOW" is not a valid coupon code.
:0 :biggrin:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Feb 3 2010, 05:16 PM~16503406
> *#  Coupon code "LAYITLOW" is not a valid coupon code.
> :0  :biggrin:
> *



you sure? i just did it now its still working.. 

Just letting you know if you dont already that it only works with 13x7 rev and 14x7 rev and you must order a min of 4 QTY.


----------



## 1lowagon (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dken_@Feb 2 2010, 09:06 PM~16493085
> *when do we get a deal for 14x6s????
> *


 wondering the same thing, i would jump on some if i can get a deal like this with two 14x7's and two 14x6's


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1lowagon_@Feb 3 2010, 10:35 PM~16507611
> *wondering the same thing,  i would jump on some if i can get a deal like this with two 14x7's and two 14x6's
> *



we are looking into it, i will post something if any updates happen!


----------



## jonny blaze (Mar 16, 2008)

How much for 4 13x7 rev with white spokes shipped to 01602, and one set with black spokes?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jonny blaze_@Feb 4 2010, 01:50 PM~16512759
> *How much for 4 13x7 rev with white spokes shipped to 01602, and one set with black spokes?
> *


Pm sent! :thumbsup:


----------



## Jesus' Son (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Jesus' Son_@Feb 3 2010, 05:03 PM~16503229
> *any 15" fwd?
> *


 :wave: :dunno:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1lowagon_@Feb 4 2010, 12:35 AM~16507611
> *wondering the same thing,  i would jump on some if i can get a deal like this with two 14x7's and two 14x6's
> *


:yes:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

its 288 for all 4 wheels????? o wait, am i too late?


----------



## Dropit (Mar 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Feb 5 2010, 04:52 AM~16519252
> *its 288 for all 4 wheels?????  o wait, am i too late?
> *



i just went to the site and its still 288 for all 4 wheels :thumbsup:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dropit_@Feb 5 2010, 06:41 AM~16519861
> *i just went to the site and its still 288 for all 4 wheels  :thumbsup:
> *


4sho thanks bro! :cheesy:


----------



## thefebs (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGWIREWHEELS_@Feb 1 2010, 11:31 PM~16485313
> *
> *


whats the difference between reverse and standard


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by thefebs_@Feb 6 2010, 01:14 PM~16532727
> *whats the difference between reverse and standard
> *



we have pictures on our website please check www.ogrimsdirect.com


reverse have more lip the the standards and will stick out so you will need to know if you car can accept that offset.


----------



## kevinking (Nov 16, 2008)

ARE YOU STILL RUNNING YOUR SPECIAL ON THE 13x7 FOR 288 ??


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kevinking_@Feb 7 2010, 10:35 PM~16545573
> *ARE YOU STILL RUNNING YOUR SPECIAL ON THE 13x7 FOR 288 ??
> *



Its still on!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

Here is a few of our custom wheels


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

are you talking about this one?


----------



## kevinking (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Feb 8 2010, 05:09 PM~16551935
> *Its still on!
> *


Is your special at your other store in Washington state also, if so i could pick up a few sets there, that would save me on the shipping


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

Just type in LAYITLOW in the coupon code box when checking out thanks for looking!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

How much for a set if 13x7s allchrome with 2wing knockoff shipped to 85301?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Feb 10 2010, 12:10 PM~16572825
> *How much for a set if 13x7s allchrome with 2wing knockoff shipped to 85301?
> *



Pm Sent!


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

DO YOU HAVE ANY WHITE COLOR COMBOS OF 13X7 I CAN SEE


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Feb 10 2010, 02:42 PM~16574162
> *DO YOU HAVE ANY WHITE COLOR COMBOS OF 13X7 I CAN SEE
> *


Here are some


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

how much for a set of 13x7 white spokes shipped to 85037? thanks


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Feb 9 2010, 02:34 PM~16561930
> *Here is a few of our custom wheels
> 
> 
> ...


I would like to know how much for pepsi blue and chrome done like the red and gold ones in the picture.


----------



## 1up3down (Mar 16, 2005)

Red spokes withe black crome nipples and hub will run me how much to 32210


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Feb 10 2010, 08:21 PM~16578127
> *how much for a  set of 13x7 white spokes shipped to 85037? thanks
> *



Pm Sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr84caprice_@Feb 11 2010, 01:33 PM~16584561
> *I would like to know how much for pepsi blue and chrome done like the red and gold ones in the picture.
> *


the red and gold on top or bottom?


----------



## nueve5 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Sep 25 2009, 02:16 PM~15186148
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much for these but 14x7 rev shipped 78840 tx


----------



## bigANDY87lux (Jul 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Feb 9 2010, 02:34 PM~16561930
> *Here is a few of our custom wheels
> 
> 
> ...


How much for the top ones,the blue ones you got,shit ill drive down there and get them .call me 6619128138 my names Andy


----------



## 79Dmarchand (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi, Can you please post a pic of a 13" or 14" reverse 100 spoke with a black dish and gold nips if you have one - thanks. Just want to see before I order...


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Feb 11 2010, 05:47 PM~16586507
> *the red and gold on top or bottom?
> *


The ones on the bottom.


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

okay ready for those 13x7 reverse purple spokes.........only two wheels and no harware to 95111


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Feb 12 2010, 07:16 PM~16597696
> *okay ready for those 13x7 reverse purple spokes.........only two wheels and no harware to 95111
> 
> 
> ...



Pm SENT!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

Just type in LAYITLOW in the coupon code box when checking out thanks for looking!


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

Can you ship fedex ground


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 69droptop_@Feb 15 2010, 06:51 PM~16622169
> *Can you ship fedex ground
> *



Thats what we use! :yes:


----------



## 93 CADDY (Dec 28, 2005)

how much for a set of 13's with gold nipples ?


----------



## janglelang (Jun 26, 2007)

WAS ABOUT TO ORDER A LEAD HAMMER BUT ITS TOO MUCH TO SHIP... YOURS IS 32.05 SHIPPED WHEN I CAN GET ONE FOR 25.00 SHIPPED


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by janglelang_@Feb 15 2010, 10:11 PM~16624946
> *WAS ABOUT TO ORDER A LEAD HAMMER BUT ITS TOO MUCH TO SHIP... YOURS IS 32.05 SHIPPED WHEN I CAN GET ONE FOR 25.00 SHIPPED
> *


its cuz we use fedex if you want we can ship it usps and save you money.


----------



## 1lo84regal (Nov 20, 2005)

WUT UP. HOW MUCH IS 2 HEX W/ RECESS FOR RIGHT AND LEFT? I KNOW THERE $20 but i need them n gold. shipping to tx 78332. and also i right side adapter 5 on 4 3/4


----------



## lafamilia66 (Apr 13, 2007)

how much for a set of all chrome 13'z w/2 prong spinners shipped to worcester, MA 01602.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1lo84regal_@Feb 16 2010, 05:18 PM~16632538
> *WUT UP. HOW MUCH IS 2 HEX W/ RECESS FOR RIGHT AND LEFT? I KNOW THERE $20 but i need them n gold. shipping to tx 78332. and also i right side adapter 5 on 4 3/4
> *



PM SENT!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)




----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

whats ur address?


----------



## gremlin bizkit (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Feb 17 2010, 09:54 PM~16646977
> *
> 
> 
> ...



how much for the lime green just the way they are and all chrome ones 13's reverse 30114


----------



## polyphonic (Feb 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Aug 27 2009, 11:25 PM~14905425
> *www.ogrimsdirect.com 20% off coupon code for L.I.L members just type LAYITLOW in the white box on the left when checking out or you can give us a call and let us know you are from Layitlow 562-926-4444 Mon-Fri 9-5  oh yes it only works on 13" reverse all chrome must buy a set
> *


 ■Coupon code "LAYITLOW" is not a valid coupon code.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by polyphonic_@Feb 18 2010, 08:18 PM~16656568
> *■Coupon code "LAYITLOW" is not a valid coupon code.
> 
> 
> *



It works make sure you have 4 of them in cart or it does not work and it only works with reverse offset, 13x7 reverse and 14x7 reverse all chrome.


----------



## mouse1 (Sep 19, 2008)

How much for some chrome 13s with gold nippels gold hub and gold knock off shipped to 78853


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Feb 18 2010, 01:44 PM~16653004
> *whats ur address?
> *


----------



## kandypaint (Jan 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Feb 15 2010, 07:57 PM~16620530
> *Just type in LAYITLOW in the coupon code box when checking out thanks for looking!
> *



how much mounted w/ tires........


----------



## S.O.S._903 (Dec 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Feb 17 2010, 09:54 PM~16646977
> *
> 
> 
> ...


pm price on black 13s shipped to east tx


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

Do you have a shop address?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Feb 22 2010, 11:05 AM~16688728
> *Do you have a shop address?
> *



PM SENT!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by S.O.S.85cutty_@Feb 20 2010, 10:21 PM~16675202
> *pm price on black 13s shipped to east tx
> *


need a zip code to get exact shipping rates. sorry for the late reply been a bit busy.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

Just type in LAYITLOW in the coupon code box when checking out thanks for looking!


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

PM total shipped to 75601


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by garageartguy_@Feb 24 2010, 05:20 AM~16709442
> *
> 
> 
> ...



PM Sent!


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

13x7 all chrome to 76711


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Feb 24 2010, 10:56 PM~16719185
> *13x7 all chrome to 76711
> *



PM sent!


----------



## jachavez22 (Apr 30, 2008)

was up og do you guyz sell whole sale?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jachavez22_@Feb 25 2010, 03:58 PM~16725201
> *was up og do you guyz sell whole sale?
> *



PM SENT!


----------



## latinxs (Jun 15, 2007)

How much for a set of 14x6 all chrome 3 bar. Shipped to 83687 and how much if I just pick them up Ill be in panorama in two weeks. Also your 288.00 price is that shipped????


----------



## jachavez22 (Apr 30, 2008)

hey og give me a call


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jachavez22_@Feb 26 2010, 09:18 PM~16738892
> *hey og give me a call
> *



i did it doesnt seem to work  it keeps telling me to try later.


----------



## sideshow187 (Feb 14, 2005)

14x6 reverse, all chrome w/ 2 bar recess, and all mounting hardware shipped to 18704 business!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sideshow187_@Mar 1 2010, 11:19 AM~16760993
> *14x6 reverse, all chrome w/ 2 bar recess, and all mounting hardware shipped to 18704 business!
> *



PM Sent!


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Feb 23 2010, 11:12 PM~16708127
> *Just type in LAYITLOW in the coupon code box when checking out thanks for looking!
> *


Coupon expired 03/01/2010 :0


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

how much for some candy blue spokes and lip, 2 bar straight dome k-off and adaptors shipped to 79601? whats the best price u can do gonna be ordering a set tommorrow night so i wanna see who gives me best deal and whats turnaround time? thanks


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Mar 2 2010, 09:24 PM~16779184
> *how much for some candy blue spokes and lip, 2 bar straight dome k-off and adaptors shipped to 79601? whats the best price u can do gonna be ordering a set tommorrow night so i wanna see who gives me best deal and whats turnaround time? thanks
> *



Pm sent!


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

damnit coupon expired for the 13 and 14 set of wires,


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Where's the coupon for the 13x7 gold backs????? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## 96lincoln (Apr 26, 2009)

how much for chrome 13x7 shipped to 34744


----------



## GAN65TER SS (Dec 23, 2008)

How much for a set of z type 3 bar k.os with some black eagle chips  shipped 95037


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

do you sell single wheels?? do you have any good used ones??


----------



## Grimaldo (Nov 13, 2008)

How much for some center gold 14s, 2 14x7 n 2 14x6 shipped to 75203?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Mar 6 2010, 07:44 PM~16816342
> *do you sell single wheels?? do you have any good used ones??
> *



Yes we do sell single wheels please visit our website www.ogrimsdirect.com


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GAN65TER SS_@Mar 6 2010, 05:11 PM~16815204
> *How much for a set of z type 3 bar k.os with some black eagle chips   shipped 95037
> *



Pm sent!


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Mar 9 2010, 03:13 PM~16839286
> *Pm sent!
> *



john you hav a pm :biggrin:


----------



## 96Linc (Apr 8, 2008)

all gold 13s shipped to 32750 and how fast thanx


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96Linc_@Mar 9 2010, 06:32 PM~16843775
> *all gold 13s shipped to 32750 and how fast thanx
> *



Pm Sent! :thumbsup:


----------



## Grimaldo (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Grimaldo_@Mar 7 2010, 03:34 PM~16820467
> *How much for some center gold 14s, 2 14x7 n 2 14x6 shipped to 75203?
> *


So no price quote? :dunno:


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

how much for 2 14x7 reverse center golds.. and of course, i wanna use my LiL coupon.. :yes:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Grimaldo_@Mar 9 2010, 08:41 PM~16845399
> *So no price quote? :dunno:
> *



Pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

Just type in LAYITLOW in the coupon code box when checking out thanks for looking!


----------



## Ethan61 (Feb 24, 2010)

13X7 100 spoke with black nipples and laces. Chrome rim, hub and knock off. 
-
knock offs, adapter and tool are they extra or come with the rims.

Im in SoCal I can stop by and drop off the money and pick up the rims when ready. Do you have to make the rims or do you have stock.

thanks


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ethan61_@Mar 12 2010, 04:14 PM~16873689
> *13X7 100 spoke with black nipples and laces. Chrome rim, hub and knock off.
> -
> knock offs, adapter and tool are they extra or come with the rims.
> ...


pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

Just type in LAYITLOW in the coupon code box when checking out thanks for looking!


----------



## ray562 (Jan 12, 2010)

:thumbsup: Can't wait to get me a set.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ray562_@Mar 16 2010, 06:33 PM~16911104
> *:thumbsup: Can't wait to get me a set.
> *


 

Just type in LAYITLOW in the coupon code box when checking out thanks for looking!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

Just type in LAYITLOW in the coupon code box when checking out thanks for looking!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Mar 4 2010, 02:40 PM~16797394
> *damnit coupon expired for the 13 and 14 set of wires,
> *



try it its up again.


----------



## banditmike (Sep 30, 2009)

how much would sum 13x7 kandy blue otter dish and nipples shiped to 80219 co?


----------



## mrgervais (Sep 28, 2008)

How much for a set of 13 rev with chocolate spokes to 97026?


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

13x7 with vanilla color rim?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by banditmike_@Mar 19 2010, 07:07 PM~16941482
> *how much would sum 13x7 kandy blue otter dish and nipples shiped to 80219 co?
> *



pm sent


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrgervais_@Mar 20 2010, 11:03 AM~16945693
> *How much for a set of 13 rev with chocolate spokes to 97026?
> *


pm sent


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by harborarea310_@Mar 20 2010, 12:51 PM~16946212
> *13x7 with vanilla color rim?
> *


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborarea310_@Mar 20 2010, 12:51 PM~16946212
> *13x7 with vanilla color rim?
> *


what part of the wheel did you need vanilla color the outer dish? not surer what you are talking about rim?


----------



## Juxes_One (Jul 14, 2008)

how much 4 all chrome, red nipples, and black hub with eagle chip... 13s shipped to 28305....and wuts turn around time too..


----------



## HOMER PIMPS0N (Mar 21, 2010)

:0


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

How about 13x7s with Barney purple spokes and burgandy nipples and hub to 27344....chrome dish


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

> what part of the wheel did you need vanilla color the outer dish? not surer what you are talking about rim?
> [/q can i get a price on both lip and whole rim


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> > what part of the wheel did you need vanilla color the outer dish? not surer what you are talking about rim?
> > [/q can i get a price on both lip and whole rim
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Juxes_One_@Mar 20 2010, 07:05 PM~16948349
> *how much 4 all chrome, red nipples, and black hub with eagle chip... 13s shipped to 28305....and wuts turn around time too..
> *



pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)




----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

we do colors too this one is FRESH AND SO CLEAN


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

Just type in LAYITLOW in the coupon code box when checking out thanks for looking!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

is this the green you are looking for?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)




----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)




----------



## wicked805style (Mar 19, 2007)

need a price on 14x7 set all chrome no knock off or adaptors just the wheel zip code 93117 thanks


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

Is the special still going on.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr84caprice_@Mar 25 2010, 08:08 AM~16996411
> *Is the special still going on.
> *



Yes sir let me know what size you need.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wicked805style_@Mar 24 2010, 11:43 AM~16986972
> *need a price  on 14x7 set all chrome no knock off or adaptors just the wheel  zip code 93117  thanks
> *



PM SENT


----------



## thehailife (Mar 2, 2004)

13X7 black spokes with tires complete shipped to toronto Canada L4X 2Z3, how much and what kind of tires ?


----------



## dropnstylez (Mar 7, 2010)

Need to order a set on friday. 13x7 all chrome reverse (still deciding which ko). They are going on a 98 ranger and i'm just making sure the 5 lug universal adapter has the right pattern. And whats easier, pmin the info or just ordering through site?? shipped 85705. thanks


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dropnstylez_@Mar 29 2010, 06:59 PM~17038373
> *Need to order a set on friday. 13x7 all chrome reverse  (still deciding which ko). They are going on a 98 ranger and i'm just making sure the 5 lug universal adapter has the right pattern. And whats easier, pmin the info or just ordering through site?? shipped 85705. thanks
> *


5x4.5  15 hole universal is good :thumbsup: 

and yes you can order it right from the website just make sure you type in LAYITLOW to get the 20% off!


----------



## dropnstylez (Mar 7, 2010)

cool ty :biggrin:


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

can i get a pic of all the chips avail, need some with my new wheels lookin for barney purple


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 69droptop_@Mar 29 2010, 10:18 PM~17040910
> *can i get a pic of all the chips avail, need some with my new wheels lookin for barney purple
> *



not sure if you checked out our website www.ogrimsdirect.com for some other colors but we do not have purple


----------



## lor1der (Feb 4, 2005)

just ordered a set of rims going to 23669

when do you think they will ship and how long do you think it will be before i see them

thanks


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lor1der_@Mar 30 2010, 04:40 PM~17047586
> *just ordered a set of rims going to 23669
> 
> when do you think they will ship and how long do you think it will be before i see them
> ...



did you order all chrome? and what size?


----------



## impalarida65 (May 11, 2009)

how much for some black 13s with chrome nipples,hub,and spinner shipped to 33614 thanx


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impalarida65_@Mar 30 2010, 05:36 PM~17048305
> *how much for some black 13s with chrome nipples,hub,and spinner shipped to 33614 thanx
> *


somthing like this?


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Mar 30 2010, 07:14 PM~17048786
> *somthing like this?
> 
> 
> ...


how much for just 1 all black dish with chrome spokes , nipples and hub 13x7


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Mar 30 2010, 06:41 PM~17049215
> *how much for just 1 all black dish with chrome spokes , nipples and hub 13x7
> *


like this minus the knock offs.?


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Mar 30 2010, 07:45 PM~17049286
> *like this minus the knock offs.?
> 
> 
> ...


yes


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Mar 30 2010, 06:55 PM~17049401
> *yes
> *



PM sent!


----------



## 80GRAND (Jun 10, 2005)

TO THE TOP FOR MY MAN JOHN FROM OG WIRES ORDERED MY ALL WHEELS AT 3:00 PM AND THEY WENT THAT DAY CANT WAIT TO GET EM WILL POST PICS AS SOON THEY ARE ON MY CAR.........THANKS FOR ALL THE HELP AND IT WAS GOOD TALKIN TO YOU HOMIE 


BEST PRICE'S ONLINE


----------



## impalarida65 (May 11, 2009)

yea just like the first black wheel not the one with the weird knock off


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impalarida65_@Mar 31 2010, 07:04 AM~17053585
> *yea just like the first black wheel not the one with the weird knock off
> *



PM sent! :thumbsup:


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

Got my wheels today ......thanks john


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 69droptop_@Apr 1 2010, 07:04 PM~17070821
> *Got my wheels today ......thanks john
> *


  Thank you for the order!


----------



## pedritooro (Jan 26, 2010)

How much for 5 13x7 100 spoke all chrome shipped to 89706 to a business address :cheesy:


----------



## BBIGBALLING (Mar 1, 2002)

I need a set of 14x7 reverse chrome shipped to 39350 hit me up please


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BBIGBALLING_@Apr 9 2010, 07:29 PM~17148804
> *I need a set of 14x7 reverse chrome shipped to 39350 hit me up please
> *


pm sent!


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

14x7 rev with tires shipped to milwaukee wisconsin


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

pretty decent price..is that shipping included?? chinas are going for 220 out the door here in sacramento..310 with fat whites or 280 with skinnys oh and thats for 13's


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Apr 12 2010, 09:10 PM~17175364
> *14x7 rev with tires shipped to milwaukee wisconsin
> *



pm sent!


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

how much deep dish 13" set of 4 rims w/ accessories and w/o shipped to 85306. How many sets do I have to buy to qualify for a "Freight" shipment instead of ups?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@Apr 13 2010, 03:53 PM~17182380
> *how much deep dish 13" set of 4 rims w/ accessories and w/o shipped to 85306. How many sets do I have to buy to qualify for a "Freight" shipment instead of ups?
> *



pm sent


----------



## og ron c (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by garageartguy_@Feb 24 2010, 07:20 AM~16709442
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How much shipped to 79762. Thank you


----------



## SmileNowCryLater (Oct 28, 2009)

whats up man...when u say $288 for wheels and all accessories...what accessories do u get?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SmileNowCryLater_@Apr 19 2010, 07:16 AM~17235590
> *whats up man...when u say $288 for wheels and all accessories...what accessories do u get?
> *



you get Knock offs and Adaptors!


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Mar 21 2010, 08:40 PM~16956494
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how mach 4 13s like the black ones ship to the 89701


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

wat up OG,.,.I NEED SUM 13" OR 14" 100 SPOKES WIT GOLD SPOKES N EVERYTHING ELSE CROHM,.

I CALLED YOU GUYS NO ANSWER,. WILL CALL AGAIN,.

THANKS OG :biggrin:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Apr 20 2010, 09:33 AM~17247598
> *wat up OG,.,.I NEED SUM 13" OR 14" 100 SPOKES WIT GOLD SPOKES N EVERYTHING ELSE CROHM,.
> 
> I CALLED YOU GUYS NO ANSWER,. WILL CALL AGAIN,.
> ...



if we do not pick up we are just on the other line keep calling

i sent you a PM!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Apr 19 2010, 07:35 PM~17242500
> *how mach 4 13s like the black ones ship to the 89701
> *



Pm Sent!


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Apr 20 2010, 11:12 AM~17247936
> *Pm Sent!
> *


----------



## my83caddy (Nov 11, 2008)

wish i woulda new about the Coupon befor i got mine lol


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

my bad bro i meant 13s black dish chrome nips and chrome spokes and black hub ship to 89701


----------



## thestrongsurvive (May 1, 2007)

How much for 5 13x7 all chrome with accessories shipped to phoenix AZ 85037?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Apr 21 2010, 03:15 PM~17262065
> *my bad bro i meant 13s  black dish chrome nips and chrome spokes and black hub  ship to 89701
> *



pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@Apr 21 2010, 04:51 PM~17262960
> *How much for 5 13x7 all chrome with accessories shipped to phoenix AZ 85037?
> *



pm sent!


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

Yo OG, just wanted to say as low is you went on the prices bro, i never got to get mines i planned for based on legal crap. But im still given up props and thanks to all the riders out there you made heavenly happy over these last couple months with these deals. GOD BLESS YOU HOMIE, AND ILL KEEEEEEP CHECKIN BACK IN, and you'll definetly be who i get mine from when my rides ready for showin of these dope creations you got goin!
OGRIMS UP!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## knightmare (Nov 20, 2007)

how much 14x6's all around shipped 2 60133 IL 4 my lac


----------



## jachavez22 (Apr 30, 2008)

waz up i need prices on non trunce wheels if you got them hit me up anytime 602 718 0398


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

pm sent


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 22 2010, 01:24 AM~17267989
> *Yo OG, just wanted to say as low is you went on the prices bro, i never got to get mines i planned for based on legal crap. But im still given up props and thanks to all the riders out there you made heavenly happy over these last couple months with these deals. GOD BLESS YOU HOMIE, AND ILL KEEEEEEP CHECKIN BACK IN, and you'll definetly be who i get mine from when my rides ready for showin of these dope creations you got goin!
> OGRIMS UP!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


 :thumbsup: Thanks Homie!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knightmare_@Apr 22 2010, 01:38 PM~17272732
> *how much 14x6's all around shipped 2 60133 IL 4 my lac
> *



Standards or Reverse?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Apr 25 2010, 03:30 PM~17297397
> *pm sent
> *



You got PM!


----------



## danp68 (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightmare_@Apr 22 2010, 05:38 PM~17272732
> *how much 14x6's all around shipped 2 60133 IL 4 my lac
> *


x2 with tires if possible and reverse rims


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Are your wheels stong enough for hoppin.and if they are I need a set of 13s


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Apr 27 2010, 02:43 PM~17320990
> *Are your wheels stong enough for hoppin.and if they are I need a set of 13s
> *



pm sent!


----------



## knightmare (Nov 20, 2007)

Reverse
AND WIT AND W/OUT TIRES HOMIE THANKS


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

How much for 13/7 all chrome w acc and zenith style k/o shipped to 55056, can I use that coupon still?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knightmare_@Apr 27 2010, 10:58 PM~17327042
> *Reverse
> AND WIT AND W/OUT TIRES HOMIE THANKS
> *



PM sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Apr 28 2010, 06:46 AM~17328505
> *How much for 13/7 all chrome w acc and zenith style k/o shipped to 55056, can I use that coupon still?
> *



PM sent


----------



## rzarock (Sep 13, 2009)

Can you guys make rims with custom backspacing? What is the backspacing of the 14X6 standard offset?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Apr 28 2010, 08:04 PM~17336553
> *Can you guys make rims with custom backspacing? What is the backspacing of the 14X6 standard offset?
> *



pm sent!


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

HOW MUCH FOR SET OF CENTER GOLD 13X7 SHIPPED TO DALLAS TX 75211


----------



## novita62 (Jul 17, 2008)

How much for 2x 13/7ans 2x 13/5.5 std all chrome w acc and zenith style k/o shipped to 92173, can I use that coupon still? 

--------------------


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by novita62_@Apr 28 2010, 10:23 PM~17337929
> *How much for 2x 13/7ans 2x 13/5.5 std all chrome w acc and zenith style k/o shipped to 92173, can I use that coupon still?
> 
> --------------------
> *



Coupon only works with all 13x7 reverse and 14x7 reverse in sets.


----------



## novita62 (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Apr 29 2010, 11:07 AM~17341274
> *Coupon only works with all 13x7 reverse and 14x7 reverse in sets.
> *


so how much will it be for the ones i need?? i cant fit reversed wheels in my nova


----------



## vicdeisel (Mar 19, 2009)

i need 13x7 candyred outer lip and hub zenith style knockoffs for 64 imp, how much and how fast to 76301, thanks


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vicdeisel_@Apr 30 2010, 01:44 PM~17352881
> *i need 13x7 candyred outer lip and hub zenith style knockoffs for 64 imp, how much and how fast to 76301, thanks
> *



PM SENT.


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 22 2010, 02:24 AM~17267989
> *Yo OG, just wanted to say as low is you went on the prices bro, i never got to get mines i planned for based on legal crap. But im still given up props and thanks to all the riders out there you made heavenly happy over these last couple months with these deals. GOD BLESS YOU HOMIE, AND ILL KEEEEEEP CHECKIN BACK IN, and you'll definetly be who i get mine from when my rides ready for showin of these dope creations you got goin!
> OGRIMS UP!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


----------



## pedritooro (Jan 26, 2010)

How bout 5 14X7 All Chrome and Red Spokes shipped to 89706 with Fat White wall tires? :biggrin:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pedritooro_@Apr 30 2010, 08:02 PM~17356292
> *How bout 5 14X7 All Chrome and Red Spokes shipped to 89706 with Fat White wall tires?  :biggrin:
> *



pm sent!


----------



## loyalty1s (Jan 29, 2008)

how much for 13s with dish and spokes powder coated pm please.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by loyalty1s_@May 2 2010, 10:08 PM~17370351
> *how much for 13s with dish and spokes powder coated pm please.
> *



PM sent!


----------



## cubnlynx (Sep 12, 2003)

How much for 14X7 set chrome with and without tires shipped to 07047


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cubnlynx_@May 4 2010, 04:12 AM~17384567
> *How much for 14X7 set chrome with and without tires shipped to 07047
> *



PM SENT!


----------



## fidecaddy (Mar 17, 2009)

price on 13/7 triple gold for a caddy


----------



## doggy (Jul 29, 2005)

how much for a 14x7 100 spoke rim to 60073


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by doggy_@May 4 2010, 07:26 PM~17392822
> *how much for a 14x7 100 spoke rim to 60073
> *


pm sent!


----------



## 80GRAND (Jun 10, 2005)

DAMM THATS A GOOD LOOKIN WHEEL....THANKS OG WIRE


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@May 6 2010, 09:04 AM~17409074
> *DAMM THATS A GOOD LOOKIN WHEEL....THANKS OG WIRE
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you for the Great Feed Back!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@May 6 2010, 12:27 PM~17410748
> *Thank you for the Great Feed Back!
> *


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

yes they the layitlow coupon code for for $288 is still going on for 13x7 rev and 14x7 rev


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

Just type in LAYITLOW in the coupon code box when checking out thanks for looking!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

are you talking about this?


----------



## latinxs (Jun 15, 2007)

price check for 13x7 all chrome with all acc, 3 bar zenith style knock off recesse/ shiped to 83687


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@May 15 2010, 09:19 PM~17501896
> *yes they the layitlow coupon code for for $288 is still going on for 13x7 rev and 14x7 rev
> *


Whats about Standard rims??


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by latinxs_@May 17 2010, 06:25 PM~17520659
> *price check for 13x7 all chrome with all acc, 3 bar zenith style knock off recesse/ shiped to 83687
> *


pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rey De Oro_@May 17 2010, 06:56 PM~17521115
> *Whats about Standard rims??
> *


sorry no layitlow deal on the standards yet


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@May 17 2010, 12:53 PM~17516549
> *Just type in LAYITLOW in the coupon code box when checking out thanks for looking!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

TTT


----------



## J.P. (Nov 8, 2008)

Would 14x7's work on my 79 Fleetwood Broughm? I've been told if I plan on laying the back with juice or bags I would need 14x6's in the rear. Is this true?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J.P._@May 18 2010, 12:05 PM~17529066
> *Would 14x7's work on my 79 Fleetwood Broughm? I've been told if I plan on laying the back with juice or bags I would need 14x6's in the rear. Is this true?
> *



pm sent!


----------



## J.P. (Nov 8, 2008)

How much for 14x6 rev. with candy black long spokes and everything else chrome shipped to 63028?


----------



## Looney (Dec 1, 2008)

HAY DO YOU GUYS STILL HAVE MY $$$ ORDER THE NAME IS FREDERICK RIVERA...IT WAS FOR A KNOCK OFF TOOL....


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Looney_@May 19 2010, 12:07 PM~17541439
> *HAY DO YOU GUYS STILL HAVE MY $$$ ORDER THE NAME IS FREDERICK RIVERA...IT WAS FOR A KNOCK OFF TOOL....
> *



do you have an order #?
please check your email if you placed the order on our website.

if you placed the order via phone let me know 562-926-4444


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@May 17 2010, 11:53 AM~17516549
> *Just type in LAYITLOW in the coupon code box when checking out thanks for looking!
> *


----------



## Looney (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@May 19 2010, 03:36 PM~17542944
> *do you have an order #?
> please check your email if you placed the order on our website.
> 
> ...


i ordered off the website and didnt send the shipping amount i was for a ko tool it was like a year ago...its all good jus keep it....


----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

How much 4 red hub n red dish w/chrome lip shipped to 95127 also price 4 all chrome shipped thanks


----------



## thevanman420 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@May 17 2010, 06:08 PM~17519143
> *are you talking about this?
> 
> 
> ...


can i get some more info on these and
whats the ticket on a set of these shipped to 02895 :biggrin:


----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJ RIDER_@May 23 2010, 01:32 AM~17575467
> *How much 4 red hub n red dish w/chrome lip shipped to 95127 also price 4 all chrome shipped thanks
> *



Ttt


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SJ RIDER_@May 24 2010, 10:26 AM~17586910
> *Ttt
> *



pm sent!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

You couldn't give me a set of these wheels.. Spoke vibrated from day one, called to see what they would do for me, which was nothing.. Was a nice look'n wheel.
Went and got me another set from Galaxy wheel..

OG wheel..




New Galaxy Wheel: No clicking with these spokes..


----------



## Draggin (Aug 23, 2001)

How much for 14x7 all chrome, 2 bar swept, tool, and adapters to 34715? Thanks!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Draggin_@Jul 8 2010, 04:08 AM~17990549
> *How much for 14x7 all chrome, 2 bar swept, tool, and adapters to 34715? Thanks!
> *



pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

Just type in LAYITLOW in the coupon code box when checking out thanks for looking!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)




----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)




----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)




----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)




----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)




----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)




----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)




----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)




----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)




----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)




----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)




----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)




----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)




----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)




----------

